
Show HN: Call GitHub (or other) API from the browser (like a mini-Postman) - gabrielsroka
I wrote a short (100-line) JavaScript snippet to call the GitHub API.<p>It runs in your browser like a browser extension. In fact, it can easily be turned into a browser extension.<p>Setup and usage instructions are in the file.<p>Check out gabrielsroka.github.io&#x2F;GitHubAPIExplorer.js or to view the source code, see GitHubAPIExplorer.js on github.com&#x2F;gabrielsroka&#x2F;gabrielsroka.github.io
======
gabrielsroka
Clickable links:

Check out
[https://gabrielsroka.github.io/GitHubAPIExplorer.js](https://gabrielsroka.github.io/GitHubAPIExplorer.js)
or to view the source code, see
[https://github.com/gabrielsroka/gabrielsroka.github.io/blob/...](https://github.com/gabrielsroka/gabrielsroka.github.io/blob/master/GitHubAPIExplorer.js)

------
gabrielsroka
A short writeup and some screenshots:
[https://gabrielsroka.github.io/APIExplorer](https://gabrielsroka.github.io/APIExplorer)

